# Computer Based PE



## JalapenoScott (Apr 23, 2016)

From someone who took the written FE, CBT FE and the written PE, I am interested in how they plan on a CBT PE.  Those Pearson rooms that the FE are in are small and someone one with 100 lbs of books would have issue.  Any ideas?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah I am curious as well, seems like it keeps getting delayed....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 24, 2016)

It's my understanding that when the PE goes from pencil and paper to CBT, it will be closed book.  They'll provide you with a reference manual just as they do with the FE, FS, and the PS.


----------



## scatsob (Apr 24, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> It's my understanding that when the PE goes from pencil and paper to CBT, it will be closed book.  They'll provide you with a reference manual just as they do with the FE, FS, and the PS.


If that is the case it will be interesting to see how that affects difficulty.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 24, 2016)

scatsob said:


> If that is the case it will be interesting to see how that affects difficulty.


Exactly.  To me, knowing which references to study from, bring to the exam, and how to use them correctly and efficiently is a huge part of the existing exam.  It will be interesting if that whole element is removed and everyone has the same reference guide during the exam.


----------



## Cinnamon (Apr 24, 2016)

well that's motivation to pass right there.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 24, 2016)

If they are going to provide the reference manuals then the PE basically become the FE 2.0 . PE was supposed to be "practical"

I guess in 20 years there will be an app you download from

Your phone and take the exam...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scatsob (Apr 24, 2016)

I know this has been discussed ad nauseam, but passing this test dos not a competent engineer make. So it really doesn't matter. Other than being able to tell the younger generations you used a pencil to take a test once and have then ask you "what is a pencil?".


----------



## JHW 3d (Apr 25, 2016)

scatsob said:


> I know this has been discussed ad nauseam, but passing this test dos not a competent engineer make. So it really doesn't matter. Other than being able to tell the younger generations you used a pencil to take a test once and have then ask you "what color pencil?".


Fixd


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 25, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> Exactly.  To me, knowing which references to study from, bring to the exam, and how to use them correctly and efficiently is a huge part of the existing exam.  It will be interesting if that whole element is removed and everyone has the same reference guide during the exam.


or the problem statements get extensively larger...instead of going to a specific reference, they include excerpts


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 25, 2016)

the test will end up being 2 questions with 30 parts each.

Can you imagine the size of the reference PDF you would need for the exam as is? Are the computer strong enough to manage a file that size?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 25, 2016)

^ the bigger issue will be is the little white board and marker provided large and strong enough for a PE question.


----------



## JalapenoScott (Apr 25, 2016)

The FE went up $100 when it went to CBT. I wonder if the same holds true for the PE.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldfishJack (Apr 25, 2016)

JalapenoScott said:


> The FE went up $100 when it went to CBT. I wonder if the same holds true for the PE.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Probably will considering they use a third party as the test provider/proctor (Pearson).


----------



## JalapenoScott (Apr 25, 2016)

I agree, I sure hope I passed.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## scatsob (Apr 26, 2016)

JalapenoScott said:


> I agree, I sure hope I passed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Word


----------



## SE_FL (Apr 26, 2016)

We use pdfs for some of our references at work (Structural Engineering). Since the building codes change every three years, keeping updated resources is an expensive part of doing business. Now most of the codes are sold as a pdf for a discount. But I agree, searching a pdf using control F does not directly relate to your level of familiarity of the resource itself. Maybe they will disable that feature during the exam. My coworker took the electronic FE and used control F to find answers to most of his questions in the pdf reference book. It's also hard to cheat/copy exam questions when your every move is on video, so I like that part of it.

I also like the part of getting your results back faster and not having to wait six months for the next exam. In Florida you have three chances to pass the PE before you have to take "approved" classes in your subject matter, or go back to college for a few credits. I can see some people blowing through three exam tries pretty quickly with the CBT version. Seems like a moneymaker for NCEES. That would avoid the cost of a hotel stay for many test takers since the Pearson center would most likely be closer than an exam location.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 27, 2016)

The eventual goal for CBT PE exams would likely be to offer the exams year-round.  The FE is now CBT year-round.  I think CA is heading toward that with their CBT CA-Survey and CA- Seismic exams.  A phenomenon that happens when exams are offered year-round is there is a huge decrease in examinees.  The reason for this is because the examinee doesn't need to commit to a fixed spring or fall exam date.  So the examinee says to him/herself "I'd like to study for one more month, then I'll sign up".  Repeat.  People will even just not show up to their paid exam and forfeit their exam fees.  NCEES reported a surplus of revenue because of this.  I suspect we'll see this same phenomenon with a CBT PE.


----------



## GoldfishJack (Apr 27, 2016)

ptatohed said:


> The eventual goal for CBT PE exams would likely be to offer the exams year-round.  The FE is now CBT year-round.  I think CA is heading toward that with their CBT CA-Survey and CA- Seismic exams.  A phenomenon that happens when exams are offered year-round is there is a huge decrease in examinees.  The reason for this is because the examinee doesn't need to commit to a fixed spring or fall exam date.  So the examinee says to him/herself "I'd like to study for one more month, then I'll sign up".  Repeat.  People will even just not show up to their paid exam and forfeit their exam fees.  NCEES reported a surplus of revenue because of this.  I suspect we'll see this same phenomenon with a CBT PE.


"A surprising impact of NCEES installing a fee of $50 to reschedule an exam is that we unintentionally developed a new revenue stream, which for the first 10 months of 2014 exceeded $180,000. We have much work to do to better understand the behavior of candidates and how to motivate them to schedule and take their exam."

-page 10 of  http://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Licensure-Exchange-Feb-2015.pdf


----------



## scatsob (Apr 27, 2016)

A fool and his/her money are easily separated.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 27, 2016)

I am not opposed to the reschedule fee, if they were simply a no show, someone else could have used that time slot.


----------



## GoldfishJack (Apr 27, 2016)

Not sure if NCEES really wants to motivate them to take their exam when they've been receiving quite a bit of money from it.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Apr 27, 2016)

Both my brothers are FNPs , their exam told them immediately what their result was. We should be at that point with the PE. Maybe not the SE, as i understand their are "essay" questions, but for our multiple choice PE exam there is just so much benefit to CBT and faster results. Primarily however, CBT would allow me to take the exam 20 minutes from home and not have to travel 6 hours to the testing area. 2 days at hotel and expenses honestly hurts. It is what it is. If changed to CBT, i dont see why they couldnt just provide every reference in PDF and just put it in their fees. I would much prefer that than carrying all my references with me. And honestly i dont see how using control F is any easier than using the index to your reference or previously have tabbed the point of reference. I brought in 15 references about and used about 6. Im 50/50 about passing it but i felt my weakness had nothing to do with references. I wish for CBT would come ASAP. I plan to take the SE as well so i dont see that one changing just yet. Lol.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2016)

I figured nceeeees would disable the ctrl F feature just to be "them"?


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 28, 2016)

Hemi79 said:


> Both my brothers are FNPs , their exam told them immediately what their result was. We should be at that point with the PE. Maybe not the SE, as i understand their are "essay" questions, but for our multiple choice PE exam there is just so much benefit to CBT and faster results. Primarily however, CBT would allow me to take the exam 20 minutes from home and not have to travel 6 hours to the testing area. 2 days at hotel and expenses honestly hurts. It is what it is. If changed to CBT, i dont see why they couldnt just provide every reference in PDF and just put it in their fees._ I would much prefer that than carrying all my references with me_. And honestly i dont see how using control F is any easier than using the index to your reference or previously have tabbed the point of reference. I brought in 15 references about and used about 6. Im 50/50 about passing it but i felt my weakness had nothing to do with references. I wish for CBT would come ASAP. I plan to take the SE as well so i dont see that one changing just yet. Lol.


Not me.  To me there is no substitute to having a physical book with your own flags, highlights, and notes.  The same books you have been using intimately while studying for months. 

But I don't think the CBT PE would provide you with digital copies of the full references like the HCM, MUTCD, GDHS, etc.  I think it will be one collective 'PE Reference Handbook' of formulas and excerpts.  Just like the FE Reference Handbook and PS Reference Handbook and FS Reference Handbook are now.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2016)

its the new generation, I cant get them to print anything out, they just want me to come review their plans on their screen, next time one of them asks me to I am gonna take a red sharpie and mark up there monitor


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 28, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> its the new generation, I cant get them to print anything out, they just want me to come review their plans on their screen, next time one of them asks me to I am gonna take a red sharpie and mark up there monitor


White out will work too.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 28, 2016)

CBT is a huge pita.  I did it for my Patent Agent license.  Can't imagine having an exam like that for the PE.


----------



## scatsob (Apr 28, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> CBT is a huge pita.  I did it for my Patent Agent license.  Can't imagine having an exam like that for the PE.


Try taking the MCAT. You go cross-eyed after about hour 6.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 23, 2016)

In the latest edition of the ncees newsletter, the PS exam is going CBT Oct 3!!  They also said the PE exams will go CBT on their own timeframe..not a complete crossover at one time.  From their calendar items it looks like Chemical might be one of the first to switch.  they are having a meeting about the supplied reference next month


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 23, 2016)

So does it sound like they might have to supply and maintain a reference for each exam discipline?  I suppose that effort would be somewhat easier if it were provided in digital form (i.e. PDF, etc.).


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm glad I got my EIT and PE before they switched to CBT.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 23, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I'm glad I got my EIT and PE before they switched to CBT.


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scatsob (Jun 24, 2016)

The FE was so easy as a CBT. A lot of the questions you could word search in the PDF and have the answer in 15 seconds. Obviously the PE would be a little tougher but I don't think it would be too bad. There would be no more screwing up the scantron.  We have to save trees right? Though it will put the proctors out of a job.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 24, 2016)

Back in my day, I didn't have a searchable PDF during the EIT exam. It was an 8 hour exam with 180 questions. I had to manually look for information in the supplied documentation. Therefore, I had to know that NCEES reference manual like the back of my hand. I also had to wait 8 - 10 weeks for my results.

ld-025:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jun 24, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Back in my day, I didn't have a searchable PDF during the EIT exam. It was an 8 hour exam with 180 questions. I had to manually look for information in the supplied documentation. Therefore, I had to know that NCEES reference manual like the back of my hand. I also had to wait 8 - 10 weeks for my results.
> 
> ld-025:


----------



## scatsob (Jun 24, 2016)

You can always go take it for fun.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 24, 2016)

If you had to choose between the Computer PE or the "really old school PE" where you were given 8 problems in the AM &amp; PM and you had to pick 4 in each session, all work was done by hand "the long way" on green paper, no scantrons, and you could receive partial credit??

Former bosses of mine that took it told me you were basically at the mercy of which books you brought to the exam since there were so few questions..

I think I would vote for the current multiple choice format to be honest..


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 24, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> If you had to choose between the Computer PE or the "really old school PE" where you were given 8 problems in the AM &amp; PM and you had to pick 4 in each session, all work was done by hand "the long way" on green paper, no scantrons, and you could receive partial credit??Former bosses of mine that took it told me you were basically at the mercy of which books you brought to the exam since there were so few questions..
> 
> I think I would vote for the current multiple choice format to be honest..


CBT all day.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Jun 25, 2016)

I vote for CBT as well, but i dont want to be one of the first to take it so im gonna work hard to pass it in October.     :reading:


----------



## iwire (Jun 30, 2016)

scatsob said:


> The FE was so easy as a CBT. A lot of the questions you could word search in the PDF and have the answer in 15 seconds. Obviously the PE would be a little tougher but I don't think it would be too bad. There would be no more screwing up the scantron.  We have to save trees right? Though it will put the proctors out of a job.


yea, sort "dumified" the whole test with word search! Make it so simpler, just no child left behind thing! but I guess it's efficiency!


----------

